# Отзывы и мнения о медицинских центрах



## Admin (31 Май 2006)

В последнее мнение много вопросов задают о центрах лечения позвоночника.

Давайте поделимся впечатлениями об этих учреждениях. Какие результаты лечения, отзывы.


----------



## Натусик (20 Июн 2006)

*Отзывы и мнения о центре Дикуля, Каминского, центре Эхинацея*

О, да, кто у него лечился с 4 степьнью сколиоза - помогло?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (4 Июл 2006)

*Отзывы и мнения о центре Дикуля, Каминского, центре Эхинацея*

А что, кто-то убеждал кого-то, что с 4 ст. сколиоза можно вылечить???  Интересно было бы взглянуть на результат такого лечения....


----------



## painkiller (20 Май 2007)

*Отзывы и мнения о центре Дикуля, Каминского, центре Эхинацея*

Прошел курс лечения в центре Дикуля на метро Беляево. Результат положительный. Лечил грыжу диска л5-с1 6мм. Вылечил или нет не уверен, но боли прошли. А это очень хороший результат.


----------



## Эдо (20 Май 2007)

*Отзывы и мнения о центре Дикуля, Каминского, центре Эхинацея*



> Вылечил или нет не уверен, но боли прошли. А это очень хороший результат


Вот, как говорится, момент истины. И трудно, не сняв симптоматику, объяснить человеку иной план лечения.


----------



## Minime (18 Янв 2009)

*Ответ:  Отзывы и мнения о центре Дикуля, Каминского, центре Эхинацея*

Не знаю, как там с 4-ой степенью сколиоза. Не мой случай. Но с болями в спине обращалась в Эхинацею. Мучилась несколько месяцев. С первого сеанса на приеме у доктора Энгельса Е.А. стало гораздо лучше. После 7-8 сеансов боль совсем ушла. Уже полгода ничего не беспокоит.


----------



## Ольга Игоревна (29 Июл 2009)

Еще в школе поставили диагноз сколиоз 1 ст. Внимание на спину обратил только тогда, когда начались периодические боли, стал быстрее уставать. Перерыл массу информации в Интернете. Все сводилось к тому, что со временем меня ждет много проблем со здоровьем, если не буду лечить свое искривление позвоночника. 

Свой выбор сделал на Центре Дикуля Беляево. Сначала консультировался по Интернету, ответы мне понравились. Летом прошлого года сходил на прием со своими снимками. После осмотра врач расписал программу лечения. Сначала мне показалось, что в назначении много лишнего (и электростимуляция, и мануалка, и массаж, и занятия в зале – не много ли на одного больного). После разговора с врачом понял, что лечение должно быть комплексным, при этом эффективность гораздо выше. Интенсивно занимался около четырех месяцев, неплохо подкачался. Болей нет. Осанка заметно улучшилась. 

Сейчас 1-2 раза в неделю хожу в Центр для профилактических занятий. Доктор сказал, что, если не буду заниматься, то через некоторое время появятся грыжи межпозвонковых дисков, артрозы суставов и другие проблемы со здоровьем. Так что, буду заниматься. Наверное, еще на плавание запишусь. Да, понравилось мне в Центре


----------



## nuwa (29 Июл 2009)

> Внимание на спину* обратил *только тогда, когда начались периодические боли, *стал* быстрее уставать.* Перерыл *массу информации в Интернете. Все сводилось к тому, что со временем меня ждет много проблем со здоровьем, если не буду лечить свое искривление позвоночника.
> Свой выбор *сделал* на Центре Дикуля Беляево. Сначала *консультировался* по Интернету, ответы мне понравились. Летом прошлого года *сходил* на прием со своими снимками.



Я так понимаю, Ольга Игоревна, Вам там и пол в качестве бонуса сменили, как постоянному клиенту...


----------



## IbragimovD (21 Авг 2009)

Я очень давно работаю на сидячей работе, появились боли в спине, усталость, боль в мышцах, хруст в суставах. Обратился в поликлинику, врач направил на рентген, поставили диагноз остеохондроз, назначили уколы! Прошел лечение, но спина не проходила. Отчаявшись, как то увидел по телевизору рекламу центров Дикуля и решил попробовать. Побывав на приеме у специалиста, понял, что диагноз мой не смертельный. Мне порекомендовали пройти лечение! Сейчас бегаю, помолодел лет на 20))) (мне 48 лет), мышцы спины подтянулись, боли прошли! Спасибо неврологам Центра Дикуля.


----------



## AIR (26 Авг 2009)

Наверное, желательно было бы написать каким именно неврологам и какого именно центра Дикуля Спасибо ... Так как у всех этих центров только наименование одно ,,Центр Дикуля", а всё остальное совершенно разное - и владельцы, и принципы подбора персонала, и подход к пациенту, лечению...


----------



## IbragimovD (30 Авг 2009)

Центр Дикуля "Лосиный остров",
Неврологи: Зайцева, Алешкова


----------



## Mihail1 (1 Сен 2009)

*IbragimovD*
я тож лечился у Зайцевой


----------



## Marino4ka (2 Сен 2009)

МРЦ Беляево врач-невролог Федотова А. В. - супер профессионал
Очень помог. Спасибо ей, советую


----------



## Soboleva (9 Сен 2009)

Pavel написал(а):


> В последнее мнение много вопросов задают о центрах лечения позвоночника.
> 
> Давайте поделимся впечатлениями об этих учреждениях. Какие результаты лечения, отзывы.



А почему только о положительных результатах можно рассказывать?
Ведь большинство тех..к которым не пойдешь больше никогда и другим не посоветуешь..На карту поставлено самое ценное - здоровье и от професионализма врача зависит здоровье целой нации..

*Очень хорошее впечатление произвел руководитель центра (невролог)Шляпников К.А. (центр Эхинацея) Граммотный мужчина!!!*
Отличный нейрохирург в ЦЕЛТ - Ходневич А.А.(отговорил от операции)
Осталось благоприятное впечатление от заочного общения с центром Дикуля..


----------



## nuwa (9 Сен 2009)

Soboleva написал(а):


> А почему *только о положительных результатах *можно рассказывать?............................................
> Осталось благоприятное впечатление от заочного общения с центром Дикуля..



Так на положительном никто и не настаивал...

А вот про заочное впечатление не думаю, что надо, всё зависит от подготовленного специалиста на телефоне. Несколько раз сталкивалась во многих клиниках с подбором персонала "на телефон"....

Жаль вот только снимки спины моей знакомой и дальнейшее обследование в Переяславльской больнице остались в "умершем" компьютере вместе с МРТ до лечения, тоже приезжала лечится в Центр Дикуля на Беляево. Из плюсов 2-х или более недельного лечения - только первая консультация с Фёдоровой, а "дальше - тишина..." 
Если удастся восстановить все обследования, выложу тут...


----------



## Soboleva (9 Сен 2009)

nuwa написал(а):


> А вот про заочное впечатление не думаю, что надо, всё зависит от подготовленного специалиста на телефоне. Несколько раз сталкивалась во многих клиниках с подбором персонала "на телефон".......


Я не обращаю внимание на обслуживающий персонал.. 
Поражают "доктора и лекари"..своим нездоровым ценизмом..и безнаказанностью.. Кому интересно, поделюсь с горе-спецами..





nuwa написал(а):


> Жаль вот только снимки спины моей знакомой и дальнейшее обследование в Переяславльской больнице остались в "умершем" компьютере вместе с МРТ до лечения


Я тоже найду, что мне ответили в центре, причем очень быстро и грамотно..


----------



## IbragimovD (10 Сен 2009)

Soboleva



> Осталось благоприятное впечатление от заочного общения с центром Дикуля..


А как на счет очного общения?


----------



## nuwa (10 Сен 2009)

Soboleva написал(а):


> Я не обращаю внимание на обслуживающий персонал..


А на что же ещё в клинике обращать внимание? Впрочем, техоснащение имеет немаловажную роль...



> Я тоже найду, что мне ответили в центре, причем очень быстро и грамотно.


Неплохо было бы найти ещё то, как Вас там быстро и грамотно пролечили...


----------



## Soboleva (11 Сен 2009)

IbragimovD написал(а):


> Soboleva
> А как на счет очного общения?


Я нахожусь на распутье, выбираю врача который поможет решить мои проблемы, а не свои..


nuwa написал(а):


> А на что же ещё в клинике обращать внимание? Впрочем, техоснащение имеет немаловажную роль......


А мне казалось..что пациент придя к врачу.., рассчитывает на получение граммотной консультации, и на оказание медицинской помощи 

Мое предпоследнее посещение на юге Москвы (из жизни.по совету друзей)
Хороший офис, любезный персонал. "Целитель"  лечил ВСЕ, в том числе и грыжу.. 
Текст был приблизительно такой.."Щас я вам позвонки вправлю и подпитаю, они внутри высыхают" Прописал валерьянку, сказал делать примочки.. Осмотрел....ААААААААААА потом как дернул за обе ноги.......
Встать я не могла, я буквально выползла из кабинета и заплакала от боли "Доктор"  пригласил следующего пациента, тот был на костылях. И опустив глаза, он сказал.. что "денег (2.500) с меня за прием не возьмет" 


nuwa написал(а):


> Неплохо было бы найти ещё то, как Вас там быстро и грамотно пролечили...


Ну вы как администратор форума, наверняка знаете таких специалистов???


----------



## nuwa (11 Сен 2009)

Soboleva;42705]Я не обращаю внимание на обслуживающий персонал..[/QUOTE][QUOTE=nuwa;42721]А на что же ещё в клинике обращать внимание?[/QUOTE][QUOTE=Soboleva написал(а):


> А мне казалось..что пациент придя к врачу.., рассчитывает на получение граммотной консультации, и на оказание медицинской помощи


Увы, врач, как это и неудобоваримо звучит, тоже относится к обслуживающему персоналу...


Soboleva написал(а):


> Мое предпоследнее посещение на юге Москвы (из жизни.по совету друзей)
> Хороший офис, любезный персонал. "Целитель"  лечил ВСЕ, в том числе и грыжу..
> Текст был приблизительно такой.."Щас я вам позвонки вправлю и подпитаю, они внутри высыхают" Прописал валерьянку, сказал делать примочки.. Осмотрел....ААААААААААА потом как дернул за обе ноги.......
> Встать я не могла, я буквально выползла из кабинета и заплакала от боли "Доктор"  пригласил следующего пациента, тот был на костылях. И опустив глаза, он сказал.. что "денег (2.500) с меня за прием не возьмет"


Ну так назовите эту клинику. Вы находитесь в теме "Отзывы и мнения о центрах...." А то о ней и смысла писать нет в этой теме.
И что за клиника спины, где Вы прошли курс иглотерапии и только ли из-за иголки у Вас остались отрицательные впечатления от её посещения? 
Только, по возможности, кратко.


> Ну Вы, как администратор форума, наверняка знаете таких специалистов???


Я администратор форума сайта Клиники А. И. Бобыря, поэтому не могу Вам порекомендовать специалистов Клиники Дикуля, я их, просто, совершенно не знаю. Имею довольно общее, но приятное представление о Анастасии Федоровой, зав. отделением Неврологии центра "Беляево". О массажистах того же центра говорить не буду, вполне возможно, что руководство сделало правильный выбор и сменило состав счастливых обладателей техники баночного массажа... или несколько изменило представление о назначениях и рекомендациях, даваемых больным...


----------



## Soboleva (11 Сен 2009)

nuwa написал(а):


> Увы, врач, как это и неудобоваримо звучит, тоже относится к обслуживающему персоналу......


Как-то мне больше казалось..что врач-это все таки управленец с мед.образованием. На обслугу как-то не тянет..Нет? Но могу ошибаться..
потому что по врачам хочу очень мало..


nuwa написал(а):


> Ну так назовите эту клинику. Вы находитесь в теме "Отзывы и мнения о центрах...." А то о ней и смысла писать нет в этой теме.......


Я описала случай ( и это не единственный) который произошел со мной..
Возможно "лекарь" был прав и что-то мне вправил или выправил, отчего мне стало больнее.
Если бы этот сюжет прокомментировали врачи...То было бы понятно "ху из ху"


nuwa написал(а):


> И что за клиника спины, где Вы прошли курс иглотерапии и только ли из-за иголки у Вас остались отрицательные впечатления от её посещения?
> Только, по возможности, кратко........


Я не прошла курс иглотерапии, это бы всего один сеанс.
И не только из-за иголки, просто никаких разьяснений..только сунули прайс в 27 тыс. руб. + чек на оказанную "бесплатную" консультацию :p в виде  двух оказанных процедур (иголки и пиявки). 


nuwa написал(а):


> Я администратор форума сайта Клиники А. И. Бобыря, поэтому не могу Вам порекомендовать специалистов Клиники Дикуля, я их, просто, совершенно не знаю. Имею довольно общее, но приятное представление о Анастасии Федоровой, зав. отделением Неврологии центра "Беляево". О массажистах того же центра говорить не буду, вполне возможно, что руководство сделало правильный выбор и сменило состав счастливых обладателей техники баночного массажа... или несколько изменило представление о назначениях и рекомендациях, даваемых больным...


Вы сами говорили, что нужно выбрать "врача", а как его выбрать? Если мнения специалистов (относительно диагноза и рекомендаций) разняться..Мне и тут еще никто ничего не посоветовал..


----------



## nuwa (11 Сен 2009)

Soboleva написал(а):


> Как-то мне больше казалось..что врач-это все таки управленец с мед.образованием. На обслугу как-то не тянет..Нет?


Вот так вот.  Медицина - это сфера оказания услуг. Так решили выше.:prankster2:





> Я описала случай ( и это не единственный) который произошел со мной..
> Возможно "лекарь" был прав и что-то мне вправил или выправил, отчего мне стало больнее.
> Если бы этот сюжет прокомментировали врачи...То было бы понятно "ху из ху"


Ну назовите клиники. Если речь идёт о "целителе", то скорей всего о каком-нибудь биоэнерготерапевте? Экстрасенсе? Так как даже профессиональный врач, увлекающийся нетрадиционными техниками, предпочитает называть себя всё-таки врачом, а не "целителем" в том смысле, который в него вкладывают последнее время.





> Я не прошла курс иглотерапии, это бы всего один сеанс.
> И не только из-за иголки, просто никаких разьяснений..только сунули прайс в 27 тыс. руб. + чек на оказанную "бесплатную" консультацию :p в виде  двух оказанных процедур (иголки и пиявки).


Я спрошу Вас тогда прямо - это была наша клиника, клиника доктора А. И. Бобыря? 





> Вы сами говорили, что нужно выбрать "врача", а как его выбрать? Если мнения специалистов (относительно диагноза и рекомендаций) разняться..Мне и тут еще никто ничего не посоветовал..


Не думаю, что Вам было бы легче выбрать врача, если бы мнения всех врачей остановились бы на консервативном или оперативном методе лечения. Ну представьте себе эту ситуацию и какой выбор?

Мне кажется, что если у Вас есть силы ещё на раздумья в течение такого длительного срока, то пока можно остановиться на консервативном методе лечения. Вот способ, на котором Вы остановитесь - это да, нужно выбирать. Даже не выбирать, а доверять врачу, который владеет тем или иным методом лечения. В вере заключен огромный потенциал к успеху лечения. Ведь не важно, как Вы достигнете исцеления, главное, чтобы был результат (говорю только о разрешённых методах).
Я, например, знаю и прекрасных врачей в клинике Бобыря, и великолепных врачей на нашем форуме, если честно, за время его существования других, просто, не осталось...:p Т.к. для такого длительного виртуального общения нужно терпение, человеколюбие, человекознание и профессионализм. 
Вы достаточно давно на форуме, успели даже побывать в вынужденном отпуске, много читали, так может быть возникла уже какая-то профессиональная симпатия к кому-нибудь из специалистов?


----------



## Marino4ka (13 Сен 2009)

хотелось бы отметить, что врача зав. невролог. отд. МРЦ Беляево зовут *Федотова* Анастасия Валерьевна


----------



## Soboleva (21 Сен 2009)

nuwa написал(а):


> Вот так вот.  Медицина - это сфера оказания услуг. Так решили выше.:prankster2:


СтранНо. Странная сфера услуг, без обязательств. 
Получается что основная задача заказчика «оплатить», а что при этом обязуется сделать «исполнитель» остается тайной..
Причем и лечение и операция, стоят достаточно не дешево и нет никаких гарантий, что услуга будет оказана качественно, на благо клиенту, а не во вред!!!
Кстати я обратила внимание, что ни в одной из заведенных карт «врачи» вообще ничего не пишут. Все что их волнует, это оплата талона. 


nuwa написал(а):


> Ну назовите клиники. Если речь идёт о "целителе", то скорей всего о каком-нибудь биоэнерготерапевте? Экстрасенсе? Так как даже профессиональный врач, увлекающийся нетрадиционными техниками, предпочитает называть себя всё-таки врачом, а не "целителем" в том смысле, который в него вкладывают последнее время. ?


Пожалуйста!
Центр где забыли иголку в щиколотке- «НИКА»
Целитель из клиники, «Здоровье и долголетие»


nuwa написал(а):


> Я спрошу Вас тогда прямо - это была наша клиника, клиника доктора А. И. Бобыря?


Нет, в вашей клинике не была!


nuwa написал(а):


> Не думаю, что Вам было бы легче выбрать врача, если бы мнения всех врачей остановились бы на консервативном или оперативном методе лечения. Ну представьте себе эту ситуацию и какой выбор? ?


В любом случае, мнение врача основывается на оказании качественной услуги, которая принесет пользу, а не усугубит положение!!!



nuwa написал(а):


> Мне кажется, что если у Вас есть силы ещё на раздумья в течение такого длительного срока, то пока можно остановиться на консервативном методе лечения.
> Вот способ, на котором Вы остановитесь - это да, нужно выбирать. Даже не выбирать, а доверять врачу, который владеет тем или иным методом лечения. В вере заключон огромный потенциал к успеху лечения. Ведь не важно, как Вы достигнете исцеления, главное, чтобы был результат (говорю только о разрешённых методах).?


Вы меня простите,  пациент и врач вкладывает разные понятия в веру об исцелении?
Я пришла лечить недуг, я выполняю все рекомендации врача и готова оплатить эту услугу. Я еще не очень верю? Или мне приятно бегать по клиникам разочаровываться, нервничать, и платить по счетам? Да я даже сидя на форуме получила несколько предложений по устранению грыжи. Откуда мне знать, что это за люди???? И насколь качественно они справятся с моей проблемой?


nuwa написал(а):


> Я, например, знаю и прекрасных врачей в клинике Бобыря, и великолепных врачей на нашем форуме, если честно, за время его существования других, просто, не осталось...:p Т.к. для такого длительного виртуального общения нужно терпение, человеколюбие, человекознание и профессионализм.
> 
> Вы достаточно давно на форуме, успели даже побывать в вынужденном отпуске, много читали, так может быть возникла уже какая-то профессиональная симпатия к кому-нибудь из специалистов?


Пока я не получила никаких рекомендаций, кроме того, что мне подтвердили что это "грыжа и вполне возможно ее нужно оперировать". Из этого можно сделать выводы?
Собсно, с этим диагнозом я и пришла на форум.
Лечение Карипаином (по рекомендации Эхиноцеи) пока не дало положительных  результатов, грыжа растет и что дальше делать я просто не знаю!


----------



## nuwa (21 Сен 2009)

Marino4ka написал(а):


> хотелось бы отметить, что врача зав. невролог. отд. МРЦ Беляево зовут *Федотова* Анастасия Валерьевна


Извините, это точно, это опечатка.:blush200: "р" и "т" увы, на указательном пальце правой руки, только регистры разные.



Soboleva написал(а):


> СтранНо. Странная сфера услуг, без обязательств.
> Получается что основная задача заказчика «оплатить», а что при этом обязуется сделать «исполнитель» остается тайной..


Со мной спорить по этому поводу совершенно бессмысленно, так как не я отнесла медицину к сфере услуг.... Все вопросы к госдуме.


> Пожалуйста!
> Центр где забыли иголку в щиколотке- «НИКА»
> Целитель из клиники, «Здоровье и долголетие»
> Нет, в вашей клинике не была!


А вот тогда простите, что это было? На моё приглашение к нам в клинику на бесплатную консультацию пациента, Вы сделали такое заявление, выделив моё приглашение цитатой: 





> Я пришла в клинику лечения спины. Тебя очень внимательно слушают. Потом тут же обещают облегчить боль. Вставляют иголки и пиявки. Заодно рекомендуют пройти вытяжку на тренажере.
> Когда ты встаешь, тебе выкатывают прайс около 25 тыс.руб. и предлагают оплатить не менее 50%. Я смогла оплатить только три процедуры.
> *Вопрос. Где тут консультация. Да еще и специалиста... какого?! Про бесплатно ваще молчу.*Забытая иголка в ноге, и моя нога больше не пошла в эту клинику!!!


https://www.medhouse.ru/single/40193-post6.html
У меня к Вам огромная просьба!!! Прежде чем отвечать на сообщение, пожалуйста, ещё раз внимательно ознакомьтесь с текстом, будьте точны в формулировках и отвечайте по теме. Т.к. Ваш пост, в этом контексте, является, мягко говоря, дезинформацией. И я не понимаю, почему мы должны отвечать за действия врача другой клиники, прайса, качества консультации и лечения в ней?
Именно как отклик о клинике Бобыря, Ваше сообщение приняли некоторые форумчане, которые с недоумением задавали мне потом вопросы.



> Да я даже сидя на форуме получила несколько предложений по устранению грыжи. Откуда мне знать, что это за люди???? И насколь качественно они справятся с моей проблемой?


Мне тоже интересно, что это за люди. Озвучьте, пожалуйста, эти предложения. Может быть, найдётся пациент прошедший у этих врачей успешное лечение.


----------



## Алексейй (24 Сен 2009)

Всем доброго времени суток. Я совсем новичок. Диагноз поставили неделю назад. Обследовался в центре Дикуля, МРЦ Беляево. В заключении указано: в сегменте L5-S1 на фоне циркулярной протрузии диска выявляется срединно-правосторонняя грыжа диска, выступающая в просвет позвоночного канала до 8,4 мм, шириной основания до 17 мм, протяженностью до 10 мм, с наличием секвестированного фрагмента 4,5ч9 мм, примыкающего к нижней половине грыжи. Невропатолог сказала, что можно все это вылечить.  Тут же "договорилась" с врачом проводящим иглоукалывание, совместно с гомеопатическим лечением и с массажистом. Сказала, что все это мне необходимо. Потом, когда пройдут боли будем заниматься гимнастикой. Что лично мне не понравилось: очень мало объяснений по поводу болезни и проводимых процедур (хотя я платил деньги именно за консультацию); процедуры назначили даже не поинтересовавшись у меня хочу я здесь лечиться или нет, а о цене процедур вообще скромно умолчали. Лишь потом когда я немного пришел в себе от столь "радосного" диагноза я  поинтересовался расценками и обалдел. Процедуры делаю, хотя для меня это весьма дорого. Вот только не знаю - поможет ли.
Да, о самой клинике - обслуживание замечательное, персонал вежлив, радушен, все очень чисто.


----------



## IbragimovD (13 Окт 2009)

*Алексейй*
Главное чтоб помогло....
Должно помоч


----------



## Nurana (14 Сен 2012)

Ольга Игоревна написал(а):


> Еще в школе поставили диагноз сколиоз 1 ст. Внимание на спину обратил только тогда, когда начались периодические боли, стал быстрее уставать. Перерыл массу информации в Интернете. Все сводилось к тому, что со временем меня ждет много проблем со здоровьем, если не буду лечить свое искривление позвоночника.
> 
> Свой выбор сделал на Центре Дикуля Беляево. Сначала консультировался по Интернету, ответы мне понравились. Летом прошлого года сходил на прием со своими снимками. После осмотра врач расписал программу лечения. Сначала мне показалось, что в назначении много лишнего (и электростимуляция, и мануалка, и массаж, и занятия в зале – не много ли на одного больного). После разговора с врачом понял, что лечение должно быть комплексным, при этом эффективность гораздо выше. Интенсивно занимался около четырех месяцев, неплохо подкачался. Болей нет. Осанка заметно улучшилась.
> 
> Сейчас 1-2 раза в неделю хожу в Центр для профилактических занятий. Доктор сказал, что, если не буду заниматься, то через некоторое время появятся грыжи межпозвонковых дисков, артрозы суставов и другие проблемы со здоровьем. Так что, буду заниматься. Наверное, еще на плавание запишусь. Да, понравилось мне в Центре


Здравствуйте! Напишите пжл сайт этого центра или электронный ящик куда можно писать письма. Заранее спасибо.


----------



## Ольга . (14 Сен 2012)

Nurana написал(а):


> Здравствуйте! Напишите пжл сайт этого центра или электронный ящик куда можно писать письма. Заранее спасибо.


Ольга Игоревна вряд ли ответит Вам, она уже более трех лет не выходила на форум.
А сайт очень легко и просто можно найти через любую поисковую систему, введя фразу "Центр Дикуля в Беляево".
Удачи!


----------



## Валерия Викторовна (26 Май 2013)

Кто, где и как лечился - даем советы, рекомендации, описываем плюсы и минусы, чтобы можно было потом сравнивать и выбирать. Как находили? Кто находил клиники через интернет? Помогают ли в государственных? Ваш опыт. Только без рекламы, пожалуйста. Вставлять ссылки на сайты клиник можно только если вы сами (или ваши родственники, друзья, знакомые) с этими клиниками связывались.

Начну с себя. В общем так: пробовала я и тренажеры, и гимнастикой занималась, зарядку по утрам, разрабатывала - а мне все не хорошо. Советовали мочегонные травы пить - ну, может мало времени прошло, как-то никак. Пошла в государственную больницу (!). Сказали - "больше в небо смотреть надо и не лениться заниматься спортом" (!!!). Начала искать через интернет по отзывам. Нашла клинику Med4you.Врача, которая принимала, фамилия - Николаева. Сделали УЗИ, МРТ, полный комплект анализов. По диагнозу говорят - лечение требуется, хоть и не критично. Предложили свои услуги. На комплексное лечение у них есть скидки. Т.е. если выбираешь одну-две процедуры - платишь без скидки, если 10 и выше - со скидкой. Но доплачивать потом не приходится: один раз заплатила - и все. Из медикаментов приписали самые простые мази (что удивило). Зато дали несколько сеансов массажа, мануальную терапию проходила у Быстрова (рекомендую), инъекции у Ярухина, иглоукалывание у Белалетдиновой (никогда до этого не пробовала, врач так успокаивающе ободряла - чуть не уснула). Потом еще на гимнастику заставили ходить - так объяснили, как каждое упражнение влияет на хрящики, мышцы, потом еще спрашивали, занимаюсь ли я дома. При этом никаких "мы единственные, кто вас спасет" и никаких "о чем вы думали раньше" (что тоже плюс). Сайт клиники ******. Мне полегчало, но я теперь хочу составить список клиник, которым можно доверять. И не только в Москве.




*moderator:* Удалена ссылка на коммерческий сайт, нарушающая Правила форума.


----------



## La murr (27 Май 2013)

Валерия Викторовна написал(а):


> я теперь хочу составить список клиник, которым можно доверять. И не только в Москве.


У каждого из нас есть положительный опыт обращения к специалистам, лечения (в том числе и оперативного). Но правила форума запрещают приводить ссылки на сайты клиник и центров. 
В своих темах, описывая пережитое, говорим о своём отношении к проведённому лечению, даём оценку работе специалистов. 
Тем, кому интересно, связываются с авторами тем в личной переписке. Так есть возможность рассказать о том, где лечились и у кого. 
Считаю это этичным и уместным - ибо все мы разные, и что хорошо одному, не обязательно поможет другому! Выбор за Вами!


----------



## Елена_77 (19 Мар 2014)

Здравствуйте, я тоже проходила лечение грыжи позвоночника, только в Кунцевском центре Дикуля. Сейчас чувствую себя просто замечательно. Прогресс в лечении наступил буквально спустя две недели, боли прошли!
Спасибо врачам за заботу, поддержку и внимание!


----------



## футболист. (19 Мар 2014)

*Елена_77*,
А где бы Вашу историю почитать ?
А то много таких,хвалебных отзывов достаточно,а на деле один обман!


----------



## Елена Мыцык (1 Июн 2014)

Елена_77 написал(а):


> Здравствуйте, я тоже проходила лечение грыжи позвоночника, только в Кунцевском центре Дикуля. Сейчас чувствую себя просто замечательно. Прогресс в лечении наступил буквально спустя две недели, боли прошли!
> Спасибо врачам за заботу, поддержку и внимание!


Интересуют подробности вашего лечения, какие результаты, кроме того, что через 2 недели боль прошла?


----------

